# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Расшифровка генома 17-летнего младенца приблизит разгадку секрета вечной молодости

## Irina

*Брук Гринберг – 17-летний младенец — поможет разгадать секрет вечной молодости. На это надеются американские ученые, которые вплотную занялись изучением феномена нестареющего ребенка, сообщает портал Культура ВРН.*

В 17 лет Брук Гринберг весит 7 килограммов при росте 76 см. Это соответствует норме годовалого младенца. Ученые предполагают, что это связано с дефектом в генах. Изучение этого феномена сулит фантастические перспективы для всего человечества.

Руководитель научной группы, профессор Университета Южной Флориды Ричард Уокер заявил, что случай Брук Гринберг даст ученым уникальную возможность понять механизм старения. «У нее, вероятно, произошла мутация в генах, которая позволяет ей оставаться вечно молодой. Мы сравним геном Брук с нормальной версией и найдем те участки, которые и позволяют ей оставаться застывшей во времени», — отметил профессор.

Проведенные исследования позволят ученым улучшить качество и продолжительность жизни человека.

Брук Гринберг живет с родителями и тремя сестрами в пригороде Балтимора. В 17 лет Брук все еще меняют подгузники, ее надо укачивать, чтобы усыпить. Она не умеет ни ходить, ни говорить. У нее по-прежнему младенческие зубы. Девочка научилась хорошо ползать, она реагирует на щекотку улыбкой и даже хихиканьем. Отец Брук – Говард говорит, что она – милый шестимесячный  ребенок. Родители научились понимать ее лепет и угадывать, чего она хочет.

Ученые установили, что отдельные части тела Брук Гринберг все-таки растут, но очень медленно и неравномерно. Но им еще предстоит разгадать загадку уникального феномена.

Ранее европейские ученые из Великобритании и Нидерландов пришли к выводу, что за процесс старения отвечают определенные гены, а точнее их сочетание. Это открытие уже окрестили «геном Питера Пена». Его счастливым обладателям удается сберечь моложавое лицо до самых преклонных лет.

Группа исследователей изучила ДНК более 12 тысяч людей, чтобы определить участок, которые влияет на интенсивность нашего старения. Выяснилось, что двумя копиями этого участка ДНК обладает до 7% жителей Земли, и это приводит к тому, что они выглядят на 8-10 лет старше своих сверстников. Еще у 38% имеется одна копия, что обеспечивает три-четыре года «отрыва».

У 55% населения этих копий нет вообще. Зато эти люди обладают двумя копиями «гена Питера Пэна», позволяющими сохранять моложавость продолжительное количество времени.

«Мы обнаружили, что какие-то люди генетически запрограммированы на то, чтобы стареть быстрее, а какие-то долго могут сохранять молодость», — заявил профессор Тим Спектор из Королевского колледжа в Лондоне.

----------

